# Food grade paint



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

I would put the scrapings in the bee food container.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

It is not a paint, but a clear finish: the CamCote product Brushy Mountain carries is supposed to be food grade. I have used it on wood (the insides of wooden top feeders).

Give it plenty of time to cure ... it smells like fresh varnish for a week or two.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Get a couple plastic pallets.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

KQ6AR said:


> Get a couple plastic pallets.


These are pallets like bottom boards, for use to move individual stacks of honey supers in the extracting room with a
handtruck. Are they sold in plastic?


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

You may want to talk to a store manager at some place like Sherwin William paint store. Not a big box store. I am thinking that there should be a epoxy that you can use. Don't talk to one of the counter people most don't know a thing about paint.


----------



## HillBilly2 (Jul 26, 2015)

Sams Club sells rolls of 18 inch wide heavy duty aluminum foil. Tear off a couple of feet, lay on pallet, set first super on it and fold up and fold edges flat........


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Yes kelly sells a plastic telescoping cover but they are pricey.
You can get full size sheet pans from a restaurant supply company for about $10 each. A super fits in them.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I completed repainting my pallets with Rustoleum Food Grade High Gloss White paint. I first had to do carpentry repairs on about half of the 33, hot pressure washed them, primed and then painted. I should have kept track of my hours, probably a weeks worth. They are now worth $100 each, paint was $101 for the gallon. Good for another 35 years, not that I will last that long.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

What are extraction room pallets? Are they these http://www.dadant.com/catalog/m00324-super-cart without the wheels?


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

D Coates said:


> What are extraction room pallets? Are they these http://www.dadant.com/catalog/m00324-super-cart without the wheels?


Sort of. Designs vary. I use a 20-1/8"x 16-3/4" piece of 3/4" plywood with two 2x2 runners. Some use the same but with a drip catch edge like Franks. Then I use a heavy duty cart like this to move them around: http://www.beemaidbeestore.com/product.php?txtCatID=0&txtProdID=304. You can also use the Kelley nose truck. I have a hydraulic lift gate on the back of my pickup. I put down two of these pallets and stacks supers on them 6 or 7 high right from the hives after removing the bees. Saves a lot of handling. They are also great for moving around stacks of empty supers, QE's, 3 gal pails of syrup, cases of honey etc.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Frank is obviously finished his project, but just a caution to anyone else. Food grade paints tend to come in a couple of varieties - rated for food contact and not rated for food contact. The ones rated for food contact are mostly two part epoxy type paints.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

He could have avoided all that painting and just used stainless steel.:lookout:

I'm not looking forward to all the painting I have coming up.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

zhiv9 said:


> Sort of. Designs vary. I use a 20-1/8"x 16-3/4" piece of 3/4" plywood with two 2x2 runners. Some use the same but with a drip catch edge like Franks. Then I use a heavy duty cart like this to move them around: http://www.beemaidbeestore.com/product.php?txtCatID=0&txtProdID=304. You can also use the Kelley nose truck. I have a hydraulic lift gate on the back of my pickup. I put down two of these pallets and stacks supers on them 6 or 7 high right from the hives after removing the bees. Saves a lot of handling. They are also great for moving around stacks of empty supers, QE's, 3 gal pails of syrup, cases of honey etc.


Thanks! I learn something everyday. I've never considered a cart as I use wheeled dollys to move my supers around during extraction. However, putting one of my wheeled dollys on one of these next to hives as I remove supers could save me all types of effort. Currently I pull each super and carry it by hand into an enclosed trailer and stack them on a dolly until 6-7 supers are one there, then I move to stacking onto another dolly. Instead of +/- 50 trips to the trailer carrying 30lbs each time, I could do 7-8 trips with a wheeled cart. Oh, I see a bunch of opportunities here. Thanks again!


----------



## HillBilly2 (Jul 26, 2015)

Now if you had a lift on the trailer so you could roll the carts on..................


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

One day maybe I'll harvest enough honey that I need more than a hand-carried small plastic bin.

(Sigh.)


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have a 40 year old Kelleys nose truck that moves six mediums, an antique super dolly that moves nine, and several pallets with casters. 
How many pieces of equipment do you buy that are used almost daily and last over 40 years? Go Walter T. !


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

zhiv9 said:


> Frank is obviously finished his project, but just a caution to anyone else. Food grade paints tend to come in a couple of varieties - rated for food contact and not rated for food contact. The ones rated for food contact are mostly two part epoxy type paints.


Yes, the paint had Proposition 65 warnings, which is a contains carcinogen warning here in California.


----------



## StingerMcStung (Apr 27, 2015)

Odfrank: OT, but my curiosity compels me. Post 17 first pic, that fence-post slug o' concrete with an anvil horn sticking out -- whatisit? 
I just gotta know  Love the keg burner too btw. :thumbsup: I'd hate to lose my 'Fred Sanford of Napa' title if you moved north.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

HillBilly2 said:


> Now if you had a lift on the trailer so you could roll the carts on..................


The enclosed trailer has a nice plywood surfaced ramp gate. It's designed for landscape equipment to be pushed or driven into or out of.



odfrank said:


> I have a 40 year old Kelleys nose truck that moves six mediums, an antique super dolly that moves nine, and several pallets with casters.
> How many pieces of equipment do you buy that are used almost daily and last over 40 years? Go Walter T. !


Thanks odfrank. Currently I've got only 8 of the pallets with the casters. Does the Kelly nose truck work with the castered pallets in a pinch? My wheels are much smaller and there's no riser for the casters.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

D Coates said:


> TThanks odfrank. Currently I've got only 8 of the pallets with the casters. Does the Kelly nose truck work with the castered pallets in a pinch? My wheels are much smaller and there's no riser for the casters.


It does but with my tall casters I have to recline back further.


----------



## zelda395 (Jun 14, 2015)

Check out Hive Seal. It's about $30 a gallon, brush or spray, cleans up with soap and water, dries quickly.


----------

